# Someone please explain the "science" behind blaming every hurricane, tornado and forest fire on...



## Blackrook (Oct 31, 2019)

..."global warming."


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2019)

Well it’s either climate change or gay marriage that causes natural disasters.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 31, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> ..."global warming."



Have you delved into the primary peer-reviewed scientific journal literature?


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 31, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Well it’s either climate change or gay marriage that causes natural disasters.


I thought it was because we done kicked God out of the country...??
The Earth is getting warmer I suggest more revealing clothes mass produced and a weight loss program for those that are not sexy...
Mankind could use some cleaning in the world and it is sad that humans must produce such foul toxins to help create inventions to destroy other humans but humans are a strange bunch of folks who devise ways to destroy after they claim they have improved existence...


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 31, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> ..."global warming."



Since actual scientists almost never do so- maybe you should provide some quotes to back up your claims?


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 31, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > ..."global warming."
> ...


We are trying to be serious, but in my days as a child with cheeks of red it was always blamed on an act of God for all natural occurrences...But the story of Noah is a God is a good microcosm of this story, Noh tells everyone of impending doom if they do not listen yet they refused to listen...


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 31, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Well it’s either climate change or gay marriage that causes natural disasters.


*Gay people to blame for Hurricane Harvey, say evangelical Christian leaders*

*Gay people are to blame for Hurricane Harvey, say Christian leaders*


----------



## bodecea (Oct 31, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> ..."global warming."


Who have blamed every hurricane, tornado and forest fire on global warming?   Name names.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 31, 2019)

Syriusly said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Well it’s either climate change or gay marriage that causes natural disasters.
> ...


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 31, 2019)

There is no observable data that proves the small amount of global warming attributed to mankind's burning of fossil fuel thus far has altered any weather patterns.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 31, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



Gotta fear your God, gotta fear your Lucifer, gotta ruling aristocracy that traffics in child sex slavery and no one gets punished or seems to mind.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 31, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > ..."global warming."
> ...


Can't, hysterical caterwauling is all ya gonna get, she's batshit that one.  Won't read the science, then comes with this "I challenge you to make me believe".  Go read, damn.


----------



## Dick Foster (Oct 31, 2019)

There is no actual science, just belief in witchcraft and every stupid thing some idiots are told to believe is science because they have no background in science themselves to know otherwise.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 31, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> There is no observable data that proves the small amount of global warming attributed to mankind's burning of fossil fuel thus far has altered any weather patterns.



Well thats not exactly accurate either.


----------



## Thunk (Oct 31, 2019)

I think it's a hoot that leftists have never asked "*WHAT IS THE SOLUTION TO GW THAT THEY ARE PROPOSING*"?  

To support something & you don't even know their solution??? You would have to be retarded AND autistic AND brain damaged AND on drugs!  And even then...


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 31, 2019)

Trees are turning color a couple days later ... on average ... this could be up to a full week by year 2100 ... can Vermont stand the economic strain? ...


----------



## Cosmos (Oct 31, 2019)

Thunk said:


> I think it's a hoot that leftists have never asked "*WHAT IS THE SOLUTION TO GW THAT THEY ARE PROPOSING*"?
> 
> To support something & you don't even know their solution??? You would have to be retarded AND autistic AND brain damaged AND on drugs!  And even then...



We're seeing it right now.  Californians commonly blame wildfires on global warming and their solution has been to prevent brush clearing, prohibit trimming trees, force the power company to invest in wind and solar, encourage purchase of electric cars......and then shut the power off.  Global warming solved.


----------



## Pilot1 (Oct 31, 2019)

Progressives (Democrats) blame everything on man made climate change and any time there is a NORMAL WEATHER EVENT they point to it and say, see look!!!  Hurricanes, floods, earthquakes, fires, snow storms etc.  Things that have been happening for THOUSANDS of years, yet now man's industrialization is to blame.  Yet they won't give up their cars, I Phones, A/C, big homes, flights, etc.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 31, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> Someone please explain the "science" behind blaming every hurricane, tornado and forest fire on "global warming."



  You just need to realize that that comes from the same side that thinks that Bruce Jenner is a woman.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 31, 2019)

Thunk said:


> I think it's a hoot that leftists have never asked "*WHAT IS THE SOLUTION TO GW THAT THEY ARE PROPOSING*"?
> 
> To support something & you don't even know their solution??? You would have to be retarded AND autistic AND brain damaged AND on drugs!  And even then...


There is no solution now.  It's too late.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 31, 2019)

Cosmos said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's a hoot that leftists have never asked "*WHAT IS THE SOLUTION TO GW THAT THEY ARE PROPOSING*"?
> ...


Why do you lie so glibly?    There is no preventing of brush clearing.   In fact, the fire dept will order property owners to clear brush and if they don't, the fire dept pays to get it done and bills the property owner.    Stop lying so much.......


----------



## bodecea (Oct 31, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Someone please explain the "science" behind blaming every hurricane, tornado and forest fire on "global warming."
> ...


Only CRCs would see the connection.


----------



## buttercup (Oct 31, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Someone please explain the "science" behind blaming every hurricane, tornado and forest fire on "global warming."
> ...



You win USMB today.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 31, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> ..."global warming."


Still waiting for you to tell us who have blamed every hurricane, tornado, and fire on global warming...................or did you lie?


----------



## fncceo (Oct 31, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> ..."global warming."



Because it sounds so 'sciency'.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 31, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > ..."global warming."
> ...



You obviously don't listen to a lot of NPR.  They manage to cram in a global warming reference to every story they air.  I've heard them put one into a story about the origin of Toll House Cookies.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 31, 2019)

Thunk said:


> I think it's a hoot that leftists have never asked "*WHAT IS THE SOLUTION TO GW THAT THEY ARE PROPOSING*"?
> 
> To support something & you don't even know their solution??? You would have to be retarded AND autistic AND brain damaged AND on drugs!  And even then...



I think its a hoot you think that.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 31, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Cosmos said:
> 
> 
> > Thunk said:
> ...



Since I have actual connections in 3 of the areas hardest hit by fires in the last 2 years in California- of course you are correct.

First of all- 45% of California is owned by the Federal government- which is entirely responsible for brush management on those lands. 
Secondly- there are no state laws that prevent brush clearing, and there were no such laws in either Sonoma County or in Paradise. 

Californians don't blame wildfires on global warming- because we have had wildfires from before we knew about global warming. What we suspect is that GW contributes to the extremes of the last few years- weather created phenomena that result in drier brush and higher sustained winds. 

But there is also a vigorous discussion as to the other side of the man-made equation- building in areas that are more fire prone and harder to combat the fires in.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 31, 2019)

fncceo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


White knighting for the OP?   Ok, name those NPR people who are blaming every hurricane, tornado, and fire on global warming.   Give us some names....and the link to when they did so.


----------



## Cosmos (Oct 31, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Cosmos said:
> 
> 
> > Thunk said:
> ...



Oh, sorry.  Obviously these are just imaginary fires.  Enjoy.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 31, 2019)

Cosmos said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Cosmos said:
> ...


Which goes to show that people clearing their brush isn't really helping that much, eh?


----------



## Cosmos (Oct 31, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Cosmos said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



No.  It means Californians are negligent and stupid if they have to have the FD tell them how to manage their property.


----------



## Innocynioc (Oct 31, 2019)

Solar minimum has begun.  Give  the world a few years of clearly colder weather and hen see how the anthropogenic global warming, aka: climate change, excuse for California's land mismanagment plays then.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 31, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > You just need to realize that that comes from the same side that thinks that Bruce Jenner is a woman.
> ...



  Only mentally-defective, brainwashed, left *wrong*-wing cretins would be blind to it.


----------



## ding (Nov 1, 2019)

bodecea said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I didn’t know there would be a test. Wtf?

Do you log everything you listen to?

I listen to NPR sometimes and their bias is pretty darn obvious to me.


----------



## james bond (Nov 1, 2019)

There is no science related to something that doesn't exist.  Air and water pollution are the problems with burning fossil fuels.  Just drive big cars, big trucks, RVs, and boats while gas is cheap and non-spare the air days.  Cut back when it goes back up and on spare the air days.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 1, 2019)

Cosmos said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Cosmos said:
> ...


Oh really?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 1, 2019)

ding said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Well, if it's so obvious, won't be so hard to give us some names...and links, would it?


----------



## CWayne (Nov 1, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > ..."global warming."
> ...


You mean those academic 'good ole boy networks' where they rubber-stamp each other so that the grant $$ can keep flowing?


----------



## ding (Nov 1, 2019)

bodecea said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Wait a minute. So you are arguing global warming isn’t leading to more severe weather?


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > ..."global warming."
> ...


Yes. 

None of them deny that all throughout the geologic record CO2 did not drive climate change, it reinforced climate change.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 2, 2019)

ding said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



*Multiple studies published in peer-reviewed scientific journals1 show that 97 percent or more of actively publishing climate scientists agree*: Climate-warming trends over the past century are extremely likely due to human activities. In addition, most of the leading scientific organizations worldwide have issued public statements endorsing this position. The following is a partial list of these organizations, along with links to their published statements and a selection of related resources.*
Scientific Consensus | Facts – Climate Change: Vital Signs of the Planet

*Pentagon Warns of Dire Risk to Bases, Troops From Climate Change*
*Bloomberg - Are you a robot?*

*DoD Releases Report on Security Implications of Climate Change*
*DoD Releases Report on Security Implications of Climate Change > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Defense Department News*

*Trump May Doubt Climate Change, Pentagon Sees It as Threat Multiplier*
*Trump May Doubt Climate Change, Pentagon Sees It as Threat Multiplier*


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Can you show me an example in the past where CO2 has led to climate change?

Because every single example of previous climate changes show that CO2 has never driven the climate change.  It has only reinforced the climate change.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 2, 2019)

ding said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



See what the scientists say.


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


They said I am right.


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Do you know at what CO2 concentration extensive northern hemisphere glaciation occurs at?


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Do you know at what CO2 concentration extensive Southern Hemisphere glaciation occurs at?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 2, 2019)

ding said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



Do you know what NASA's, the Pentagon's and DoD's take on this stuff is?


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Do you know why extensive glaciation at the polar caps do not occur at the same CO2 levels?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 2, 2019)

ding said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...




Do you know at what CO2 concentration triggers a climate denier to build a sea wall to protect his Scottish golf course from sea rise?


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


I know that even nasa acknowledges that we are in an interglacial cycle and our present temperatures are still below the peak temperatures of previous interglacial cycles.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 2, 2019)

ding said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



Do you know you will enjoy further population migrations, dislocations and evermore endless war as earth's carrying capacity degrades further over time?


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


I know what the atmospheric CO2 level was before we entered the first glacial cycle. 400 ppm. Same as it is today.


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


I know it would be much much worse if CO2 levels were 250 ppm rather than 580 ppm.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 2, 2019)

ding said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



I know Jim Inhofe can make a snowball as proof of something or other.


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Did you know that 12,000 years ago the state of New York was under a 1,000 ft thick sheet of ice?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 2, 2019)

ding said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Fantastic, is there a scientific paper in that for you?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 2, 2019)

ding said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Golf had not been invented at that point.


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


This is really simple. If CO2 drives climate change then show me an example of where it did so in the past.


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


I have forgotten more science than you ever knew.


----------



## Third Party (Nov 2, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> ..."global warming."


Its like "the devil made me do it". Easy and requires no thinking.


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


I just played 18 holes today. It was glorious. 

Have you ever heard of the IPCC’s 1B forecast?

Do you agree with it?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 2, 2019)

ding said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


It  is really simple.  There is this incredible body of work I con turn to, and then there's you, disagreeing with the fossil fuel industry's own findings and feckless cover up attempt.


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Trivia question:  when were the Great Lakes formed and why?


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


And apparently none of it can answer the simple questions I am asking.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 2, 2019)

ding said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


I've always found golf to be a stupid game for folks who would like to see themselves as aristocratic gentlemen of leisure and affluence.


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Good for you. 

Do you have a background in science?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 2, 2019)

ding said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


You have no point or you would take it up with the scientists as opposed to your chat board outreach efforts.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 2, 2019)

ding said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



Yes thank you, do the scientists you disagree with?


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


They aren’t here. You are. 

Would you like to ask me some questions regarding associated heat due to greenhouse effect?


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


What’s your background in science?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 2, 2019)

ding said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Ah, so you cannot refute their work and you'd rather go at a layman on a chat board, such as yourself?  That's probably how this entire climate change thing got to where it is now.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 2, 2019)

ding said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


You can go first pal.  What is the background in science of the scientists you disagree with?


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


You actually don’t know what I can and cannot do. 

I’m still trying to figure out your background in science. I don’t believe you have one. 

I do. 

Are you ready to discuss the science?


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


They aren’t here. You are here and I am here. 

I have a degree in engineering. 

What are your qualifications?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 2, 2019)

ding said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


No, I am asking who those people are that the OP claimed are blaming every hurricane, tornado, and forest fire on global warming.   As far as I've seen, I've not had anyone give us even one name yet.


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


It’s actually a point they make in their websites. 

I think it’s total bullshit.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 2, 2019)

ding said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


You actually don’t know what I can and cannot do or what my background is.  And really now, you and I could both have backgrounds in science and still be fulla shit.  You're being really petty and silly, "science " is a bit broad.  If I wish to see a scientific discussion, I can go to the primary literature.  I take that over you, even with your "background".


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 2, 2019)

ding said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


OK, you can.


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


That’s why I asked what your background in science is.  

You are being very evasive about it.

You can be honest.  We both know you have none. Just admit it and we can go on.


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Except I know for a fact that CO2 has never driven climate change. It reinforces climate change.

This is why no one can provide an example from the past of CO2 driving climate change.  Because it never ever has.

Now if you are ready to concede this point I will move to my next point.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 2, 2019)

ding said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


BS; biology, chemistry minor, exercise physiology minor, Masters; cellular molecular biology w/ a complimentary area in biochemistry, 28 years in research - Cyctic Fibrosis Foundation Research Centers (2 of them), big pharma, Vanderbilt, and a CRO.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 2, 2019)

ding said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


I accept that you think you know things.  I accept you claim to have some type of engineering degree.


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Thank you. 

Ok, so why don’t you think it is important to analyze past climates?


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Are you aware of the glacial and interglacial cycles of the past 400,000 years?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 2, 2019)

ding said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



I don't do this pard, go find someone else to assign views to so you can "debate" what you've assigned.  I can better use this time to go read another primary research journal paper.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 2, 2019)

ding said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Have a nice day.


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Maybe you should be asking them these questions. 

Why does extensive glaciation occur at the poles at different CO2 concentrations?

At what concentration does northern hemisphere glaciation occur?

What caused the first glacial cycle?

What was the atmospheric CO2 concentration before the first glacial cycle?

Why did the first glacial cycle end?

Why have we cycled between glacial and interglacial cycles for the past 400,000 years?

Why were there no bipolar glaciation prior to the glacial cycles?

Is our current climate normal?

When did our climate change from a greenhouse planet to an icehouse planet?

Pretty simple questions.


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 2, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Well it’s either climate change or gay marriage that causes natural disasters.


You forgot "weather"


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > ..."global warming."
> ...


Climate Change to Blame for Hurricane Maria’s Extreme Rainfall - Eos

I have more. Much more


----------



## bodecea (Nov 2, 2019)

ding said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Who is "they"?   And what are these websites you speak of?


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


The global warming gestapo. 

Just go to any of their websites and you will see them use extreme weather events as proof of global warming.


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Now would you like to have a real discussion on climate change. Because any discussion on climate change needs to start with an understanding of where we are at with our present climate and how we got here.

Then and only then can an intelligent discussion on future climate change be had.


----------



## justoffal (Nov 2, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Well it’s either climate change or gay marriage that causes natural disasters.



Or gay hurricanes.

Jo


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 2, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> There is no observable data that proves the small amount of global warming attributed to mankind's burning of fossil fuel thus far has altered any weather patterns.


That's a shameless lie. In fact, you just made it up on the spot.

https://www.ucsusa.org/sites/default/files/attach/2018/06/extreme-weather-Appendix-A2.pdf


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 2, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> You just need to realize that that comes from the same side that thinks that Bruce Jenner is a woman.


....and that sums up the average, idiot denier's knowledge and understanding of this topic. Well done!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Climate Change to Blame for Hurricane Maria’s Extreme Rainfall - Eos
> 
> I have more. Much more


I certainly hope so, since the moronic thread title you are tripping over yourself to support says "every". So, i hope you have millions more. 

But you don't.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


That's one hurricane....not what the OP claimed.   Words have meaning....the OP claimed that someone has blamed EVERY hurricane, tornado, and forest fire on global warming.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 2, 2019)

ding said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


What are the names of this global warming gestapo you are talking about?   And link some of those websites for us.


----------



## sparky (Nov 2, 2019)

*Someone please explain the "science" behind blaming every hurricane, tornado and forest fire on...
*
*partisan politics*
*


~S~*


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


So that’s a no, you don’t want to have a serious discussion on climate change?


----------



## ding (Nov 2, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > You just need to realize that that comes from the same side that thinks that Bruce Jenner is a woman.
> ...


I’m not average or an idiot.


----------



## james bond (Nov 2, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > You just need to realize that that comes from the same side that thinks that Bruce Jenner is a woman.
> ...



He's right.  *YOU ARE AN INDIOT!!!  *No need to argue something that isn't there.  Weather and climate are two different things.  You're the one making the claim, but you don't have the evidence.  Why not just burn fossil fuels when its cheap?  The rich do.  And cut back when it's expensive?  The rich don't even cut back.  That includes Al Gore and family.  The only valid thing I see are the spare the air days.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 2, 2019)

ding said:


> I’m not average or an idiot.


As far as deniers go? Sure you are. Don't sell yourself short.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 2, 2019)

james bond said:


> Weather and climate are two different things.


Wow!!! They are?!?!?!? Have you told the scientists this?!?!?!?!


----------



## cnm (Nov 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> No, I am asking who those people are that the OP claimed are blaming every hurricane, tornado, and forest fire on global warming. As far as I've seen, I've not had anyone give us even one name yet.


No need to be so dismissive of the voices in his head...


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 3, 2019)

Doesn't really matter. The United States is the only country anyways who really has tried to curtail C02 emissions. Good luck Democrats getting China to do what you want, and the emerging economies in Africa and India who need fossil fuels to drive themselves out of poverty. They're not going to go green so forcing things on the U.S. population is useless


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 3, 2019)

Gov. Cuomo: 'We Didn't Have' Hurricanes, Superstorms, Tornadoes Before Climate Change | Breitbart


----------



## james bond (Nov 3, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Weather and climate are two different things.
> ...



*YOU ARE AN INDIOT!!! * I made up a new word to describe you.  Don't like it?

We need fossil fuels.  Them ares the facts.






We do not need liberal indiots to tell us to drive under powered, over priced vehicles.  Next, they'll be coming out with a Snowflake named vehicle.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 3, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > ..."global warming."
> ...



LOL!

Oh wait, you're serious? 

LOL squared!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 3, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> Gov. Cuomo: 'We Didn't Have' Hurricanes, Superstorms, Tornadoes Before Climate Change | Breitbart



Wow

Just fucking horrifying. This is how fucking stupid and deranged you have to be to get membership in the AGW Cult


----------



## ding (Nov 3, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > I’m not average or an idiot.
> ...


I know more about the science behind climate than you can hope to know. 

I noticed you never attempted to answer the questions I posed.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 3, 2019)

ding said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Not seeing any names or links to any of those websites you are referring to.   They don't really exist, do they?  If they did, you would have had no hesitation linking them or at least one of them.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 3, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> Gov. Cuomo: 'We Didn't Have' Hurricanes, Superstorms, Tornadoes Before Climate Change | Breitbart


He was referring to New York not having those things....not that they didn't exist.   I actually read your link..............did you?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 3, 2019)

james bond said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


An Indiot?  What the heck is that?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Gov. Cuomo: 'We Didn't Have' Hurricanes, Superstorms, Tornadoes Before Climate Change | Breitbart
> ...


Still a lie ….and still supports OP post.....oooops


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Nov 3, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> ..."global warming."




A combination of stupidity and  insanity.....  along with a wealth redistribution agenda


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Gov. Cuomo: 'We Didn't Have' Hurricanes, Superstorms, Tornadoes Before Climate Change | Breitbart
> ...


Of course he didn't. He furiously googled for an agreeable headline,then presented a link to an article he never read as "evidence" for why he "reached the conclusion" he had reached before he started googling for agreeable headlines. These deniers are frauds. To a man.


----------



## ding (Nov 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Just go right ahead and side step the question. 

Don’t you believe that before you can understand future climates that you ought to understand the present and past climates?


----------



## ding (Nov 3, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


The deniers are the idiots who make zero effort to understand the present and past climates.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 3, 2019)

ding said:


> Don’t you believe that before you can understand future climates that you ought to understand the present and past climates?


Wow, that's deep! I wonder if the scientists who taught us everything we know about climate,past present and future,have considered this?!?!?!?!?!?!



You people are so desperate and dumb.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Gov. Cuomo: 'We Didn't Have' Hurricanes, Superstorms, Tornadoes Before Climate Change | Breitbart
> ...


He's a fucking idiot


----------



## ding (Nov 3, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Don’t you believe that before you can understand future climates that you ought to understand the present and past climates?
> ...


Then please provide an example from the past where CO2 drove climate change. 

Seeing how you are so knowledgeable and all.


----------



## ding (Nov 3, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Don’t you believe that before you can understand future climates that you ought to understand the present and past climates?
> ...


I’ve never heard them talk about it. Have you?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 3, 2019)

ding said:


> Then please provide an example from the past where CO2 drove climate change.


What? I am not your assistant, or your mommy. If you want to know things about climate science, go look up what climate scientists are saying. Go look at the conclusions they are drawing from their research. Or, sit there like a dumbass and beg anonymous strangers on political message boards to spoonfeed information to you.


----------



## ding (Nov 3, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Then please provide an example from the past where CO2 drove climate change.
> ...


You don’t know shit about it and we both know it. 

Don’t try and pretend you do.


----------



## ding (Nov 3, 2019)

I on the other hand know all about it.


----------



## ding (Nov 3, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Then please provide an example from the past where CO2 drove climate change.
> ...


These are the questions you should be asking. 

Why does extensive glaciation occur at the poles at different CO2 concentrations?

At what concentration does northern hemisphere glaciation occur?

What caused the first glacial cycle?

What was the atmospheric CO2 concentration before the first glacial cycle?

Why did the first glacial cycle end?

Why have we cycled between glacial and interglacial cycles for the past 400,000 years?

Why were there no bipolar glaciation prior to the glacial cycles?

Is our current climate normal?

When did our climate change from a greenhouse planet to an icehouse planet?

I know the answers. You don’t.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 3, 2019)

ding said:


> These are the questions you should be asking


...of anonymous strangers on political message boards, since you aren't actually, honestly interested in the answers. Go waste someone elses time.


----------



## ding (Nov 3, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > These are the questions you should be asking
> ...


No. Of the scientists you believe. 

Or you could go and find the answers for yourself instead of remaining ignorant.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 3, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


How is it a lie?  And no, it doesn't support the OP's claim that someone blames EVERY hurricane, tornado and forest fire on global warming.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 3, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > ..."global warming."
> ...


I am curious....why is the U.S. military, particularly the Navy, so concerned about fake global warming?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 3, 2019)

The NY hurricane in 1938 was so severe it killed hundreds and turned Montauk into an island cut off from the rest of Long Island. 

If AGW was "real" shouldn't we have had worse over the subsequent 80 years?

Hmmm?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 3, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> If AGW was "real" shouldn't we have had worse over the subsequent 80 years?


No, not necessarily. Thanks for asking!


----------



## bodecea (Nov 3, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The NY hurricane in 1938 was so severe it killed hundreds and turned Montauk into an island cut off from the rest of Long Island.
> 
> If AGW was "real" shouldn't we have had worse over the subsequent 80 years?
> 
> Hmmm?


What about EVERY tornado and forest fire?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 3, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > If AGW was "real" shouldn't we have had worse over the subsequent 80 years?
> ...


Right, only because your "theory" fails.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > The NY hurricane in 1938 was so severe it killed hundreds and turned Montauk into an island cut off from the rest of Long Island.
> ...



Forest fires? Really? Can you explain how CO2 sparks forest fires? Was Smokey the Bear wrong?


----------



## buttercup (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 3, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Right, only because your "theory" fails.


It's not "my" theory, dumbass. And your comment is idiotic.


----------



## james bond (Nov 3, 2019)

CO2 is great for plants.

We just need to send some of these people who hate CO2 to the moon, Mars, or an asteroid to see how they can live there.  Those places do not have CO2 problems.  Mwahahahaha .


----------



## james bond (Nov 3, 2019)

I did find an anti-CO2 experiment going on by Bill Gates and three oil cos.  CO2 help plants thrive and in turn they help us thrive.  This could be win-win as it reduces air pollution.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 4, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > There is no observable data that proves the small amount of global warming attributed to mankind's burning of fossil fuel thus far has altered any weather patterns.
> ...



I didn't say it hasn't shown up by exacerbating extreme events like your link shows.  It is showing up in other ways to like the melting of the Glaciers and the Ice caps.  It hasn't reached the point of altering weather patterns yet.  I'm not saying it wont either.


----------



## ding (Nov 4, 2019)

james bond said:


> I did find an anti-CO2 experiment going on by Bill Gates and three oil cos.  CO2 help plants thrive and in turn they help us thrive.  This could be win-win as it reduces air pollution.


CO2 isn’t air pollution. It’s a vital component of the carbon life cycle that all life depends upon.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 4, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


I'm asking about the OP's claim that someone is blaming EVERY hurricane, tornado, and forest fire on global warming.   Still haven't had anyone give evidence of anyone doing that.  Could the OP just be another lying CRC?


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 4, 2019)

ding said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > I did find an anti-CO2 experiment going on by Bill Gates and three oil cos.  CO2 help plants thrive and in turn they help us thrive.  This could be win-win as it reduces air pollution.
> ...



Who ever said CO2 was considered air pollution?


----------



## ding (Nov 4, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


You mean besides the EPA?

JB just implied it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 4, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> . It hasn't reached the point of altering weather patterns yet.


Uh...okay. I guess I'm going to need some clarification on "weather patterns". Are heatv waves not weather patterns? Droughts?


----------



## ding (Nov 4, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


We are in an interglacial cycle. Have been for the past 20,000 plus years or so. 

Our present temperature is still well below the peak temperatures of previous interglacial cycles.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 4, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Well it’s either climate change or gay marriage that causes natural disasters.


Maybe gay marriage caused climate change and then. . . .  .????


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 4, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > There is no observable data that proves the small amount of global warming attributed to mankind's burning of fossil fuel thus far has altered any weather patterns.
> ...



You can't really trust anything put out by the MacArthur Foundation, that includes everything you see on PBS and hear on NPR.

It is propaganda down to the bone, with one goal, world government.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 4, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> You can't really trust anything put out by the MacArthur Foundation, that includes everything you see on PBS and hear on NPR.


No,YOU can't, because you are inventing reasons to stay ignorant. Because, if you learn anything, you will learn you are wrong. Can't have that.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 4, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Gov. Cuomo: 'We Didn't Have' Hurricanes, Superstorms, Tornadoes Before Climate Change | Breitbart
> ...


List of New York hurricanes - Wikipedia

*Meteorologists fact-check Cuomo's claim New York 'didn't have hurricanes' before climate change*
Governor's comment come in response to Halloween storm in upstate New York
Meteorologists fact-check Cuomo’s claim New York ‘didn’t have hurricanes’ before climate change


----------



## ding (Nov 4, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > You can't really trust anything put out by the MacArthur Foundation, that includes everything you see on PBS and hear on NPR.
> ...


Most people’s problem is believing they can’t be wrong. It’s not that they are so invested in what they believe as it is that they are invested in themselves. 

So despite what you may believe about me, I do listen to all sides because I am constantly challenging my beliefs to strengthen my understanding of truth.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 4, 2019)

"I told people to ignore my Boss because he was going to get impeached, so he fired me..."

Derr derr derr derr.

You Never Trumpers are an endless series of stupid

Did Mueller talk to her?? Can he add her to the Mueller Report?

Fucking idiots


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 4, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > You can't really trust anything put out by the MacArthur Foundation, that includes everything you see on PBS and hear on NPR.
> ...



You should do your research, not the shit shoved right in front of your nose by the elites that own everything.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 4, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> You should do your researc


Like, climate scientists do?

What a revolutionary idea!


----------



## ding (Nov 4, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > You should do your researc
> ...


But they don’t. They don’t start their explanation with past and present climate changes and go from there. 

They don’t address why we transitioned from a greenhouse world to an icehouse world. They don’t discuss the trend of a cooling planet which led to bipolar glaciation and a series of glacial and interglacial cycles.  

They don’t explain that the same conditions which led to the glacial cycles are still present today. 

They don’t explain what this planet would look like at 250 ppm. 

Those are the starting points for any climate discussion. Without that foundation you can’t possibly make sense of their models. 

They only have one valid model and that’s 1B. And even that is heavy on unnecessary feedbacks. 

But I am guessing you believe the scenario that has atmospheric CO2 at 900 ppm and sea level rise at 1m by the year 2100 which is a ridiculously unrealistic model which bears no semblance to the well established trends since the end of the last ice age.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 4, 2019)

ding said:


> But they don’t. They don’t start their explanation with past and present climate changes and go from there.


They, of course, do, and this is a shameless, moronic lie. You are embarrassing yourself, and, if I wanted the idiotic opinion of an uneducated slob on complicated scientific matters, i would ask my dog.


----------



## ding (Nov 4, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > But they don’t. They don’t start their explanation with past and present climate changes and go from there.
> ...


Can you show me where they have done this?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 4, 2019)

ding said:


> Can you show me where they have done this?


Yep!

But, as always, I don't do exercises for dishonest hacks. If you were honestly interested, you would already have looked it up. But you aren't, and you haven't and won't. No, I don't give a shit if you take my word for it or not. No, I will not indulge your nauseating little fetish for distracting from the topic and yet saying absolutely nothing.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2019)

The entire world acknowledges man made global warming except the oil companies and Republicans


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



NOOOOoooooooo!

Not the New World Odor!


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 4, 2019)

ding said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




Agreed.  

They are given money by governments and foundations who all have the same goal, one global socialist technocratic government.

They have one end, to PROVE humans are the cause of climate change.  They NEED one solution, global government, and, thus, global taxation.

Thus, they will only give endowments that will have computer models that reach ONE CONCLUSION.

They WILL put 5G everywhere, and we WILL have an internet of things.

Soon, there will be a one world electronic currency.  

The path is clear to all but the very obtuse.


Obama's mentor. . . 










https://ia800602.us.archive.org/13/items/B-001-003-798/Zbigniew_Brzezinski__Between_Two_Ages.pdf


----------



## ding (Nov 4, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Can you show me where they have done this?
> ...


I can’t prove a negative. 

You on the other hand can prove a positive. 

So since you say they have done the things that I have done, show me. 

Because I don’t believe you can because I don’t believe they have. Prove me wrong. Because until you prove me wrong, you are wrong.


----------



## ding (Nov 4, 2019)

They don’t start their explanation with past and present climate changes and go from there.

They don’t address why we transitioned from a greenhouse world to an icehouse world. They don’t discuss the trend of a cooling planet which led to bipolar glaciation and a series of glacial and interglacial cycles.

They don’t explain that the same conditions which led to the glacial cycles are still present today.

They don’t explain what this planet would look like at 250 ppm.

Those are the starting points for any climate discussion. Without that foundation you can’t possibly make sense of their models.

They only have one valid model and that’s 1B. And even that is heavy on unnecessary feedbacks.

But I am guessing you believe the scenario that has atmospheric CO2 at 900 ppm and sea level rise at 1m by the year 2100 which is a ridiculously unrealistic model which bears no semblance to the well established trends since the end of the last ice age.



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> They, of course, do, and this is a shameless, moronic lie. You are embarrassing yourself, and, if I wanted the idiotic opinion of an uneducated slob on complicated scientific matters, i would ask my dog.





ding said:


> Can you show me where they have done this?





Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I don't do exercises for dishonest hacks


No. You are lying.  You have never seen them start from the position of explaining past and present climates.

You are lying.


----------



## ding (Nov 4, 2019)

FortFun can’t admit he is wrong so he lies. 

He claims that climate scientists have explained past climates and our present climate but he can’t produce any evidence of it.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> The entire world acknowledges man made global warming except the oil companies and Republicans



That's patently false. Tons of people don't buy it, it seems to me the only people who believe it at this point are 'liberals' whose pride prevents them from even considering changing their position, or gullible, naive people.

And you are so very wrong about the oil companies.  The very people who own big oil (the elites) are behind the scam, because it was never about oil, it's about controlling the public and their long-term agenda.  Homework for you, watch this:


----------



## james bond (Nov 4, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



You didn't watch the video.  Bill Gates.  This is win-win technology.

The two liberal dickwads in the vid are wrong as usual.


----------



## ding (Nov 4, 2019)

buttercup said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The entire world acknowledges man made global warming except the oil companies and Republicans
> ...


If their plan was to increase the population growth rate of the so called “superior” class and reduce the population of the so called  “inferior” class, they failed miserably. They got the exact opposite. Lower birth rates in the industrial nations and much higher birth rates in the poorer nations.

They are pretty stupid if they don’t see what is at work here. Nature. Higher death rates will get you higher birth rates.  Lower death rates will get you lower birth rates.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 4, 2019)

ding said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I hate to sound like a doom & gloomer, but I think their depopulation agenda has barely even begun.   Also, the first part of that video I think was about showing what kind of people we're dealing with, the mindset they have. They think of all of us (regardless of color) as "cannon fodder" and one of them even stated that out loud, as you can see later in the video.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 4, 2019)

buttercup said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


Actually, I can pretty much guarantee that those people care more about your well being than you do about theirs.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 4, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



We seem to be talking about two different things. I  was talking about the elites / globalists, the ones whose long-term goal is a one-world government. (I know you most likely don't even believe there's an agenda for a new world order, but that's besides the point.)   And for anyone who knows about those types, what you said is completely absurd and upside-down.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 4, 2019)

buttercup said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


Ah, so it was 'spiracy nuttery. Got it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 4, 2019)

Syriusly said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Well it’s either climate change or gay marriage that causes natural disasters.
> ...


Blaming the climate change hoax is the same as blaming gay people.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 4, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


But, you know less than nothing about climate science, so your opinion on it is worth less than nothing.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 4, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Yep, I was right. Go back to sleep, I don't have time to deal with willfully ignorant, naive people who trust what they're spoon-fed from the idiot box.

If you don't want to watch that documentary, it proves once again that your mind is completely closed, you don't want to learn anything that goes against your preconceived ideas.  But that's no surprise, that's how you are, and you show that on every single thread.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 4, 2019)

buttercup said:


> ep, I was right. Go back to sleep, I don't have time to deal with willfully ignorant, naive people who trust what they're spoon-fed from the idiot box.


....said every conspiracy nutball, ever.  All of them.


----------



## ding (Nov 4, 2019)

buttercup said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


I wouldn’t worry too much about them. I’d worry more about the other ways nature controls populations.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 4, 2019)

ding said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



What are you referring to?  And I wasn't "worried" about it, I already know how the story ends.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2019)

buttercup said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The entire world acknowledges man made global warming except the oil companies and Republicans
> ...


No, actually only retards don’t buy it

The science is pretty clear


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


True. Only here in america is there any significant denial. And it sure isn't among scientists. Just the ran rah wingnuts, due to messaging going back to Newt.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 4, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Actually, it is very well sourced and well researched.

Here are just a sampling of the sources;

http://mikaelnyberg.nu/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/The-Green-Capitalists.pdf

https://rockarch.org/publications/resrep/ramsden.pdf

https://rockarch.org/publications/resrep/williams.pdf

https://rockarch.org/publications/resrep/huang2.pdf

This is just a sampling in the first part out of three parts. . . . 

Scroll down to;
*WHY BIG OIL CONQUERED THE WORLD*
How & Why Big Oil Conquered The World  : The Corbett Report


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Only sheep believe that the owners of the major carbon emitting industries really believe the whole AGW paradigm and that those who are most heavily invested in the carbon energy sector actually want a global carbon tax.

Most folks are smart enough to realize any such tax will just be passed on to the folks that use energy, while the people that own everything won't be affected at all.


As that documentary summed up, this isn't about climate change, or carbon, or energy, it is all about control.  Control of the populations, and control of the Earth's resources.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 4, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Only sheep believe that the owners of the major carbon emitting industries really believe the whole AGW paradigm


Of course they do. Nearly every educated person on the planet does. That includes them.  They are just more beholden to shareholders than they are to the peasants or the future. It's not complicated.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 4, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



He doesn't care about anything that goes against his preconceived ideas, he demonstrates that in just about every post.  The epitome of a closed mind and willful ignorance.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 4, 2019)

buttercup said:


> The epitome of a closed mind and willful ignorance.


Actually, that's a perfect description of your faith. All of it. Including in this nuttery. Regardless of any new information, the faith remains unshaken. Get it straight.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 4, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Only sheep believe that the owners of the major carbon emitting industries really believe the whole AGW paradigm
> ...


Of course they do.

_"Nearly every educated person" _


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 4, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Nearly every educated person


Yep!  Like, in the 90%+ range, easily. Probably more like 95%+.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 4, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > The epitome of a closed mind and willful ignorance.
> ...



Nice try, but the opposite is true. If my mind was as unreasonably closed as yours, I would never have changed my view on anything.  But that's not the case, I was an unbeliever for most of my life, and over the years I've changed my views on a number of issues.     People who have a genuine love for truth are willing to acknowledge when they are wrong, and go where truth is.  Completely closed-minded people, like you, never grow or change because your mind is shut and your stubborn pride keeps you in the dark.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 4, 2019)

buttercup said:


> If my mind was as unreasonably closed as yours, I would never have changed my view on anything.


Red herring.  You won't change your view on your faith, from now on.  That was the point. And it is true.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 4, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Nearly every educated person
> ...



So. . . what everyone says about you is true?  You are indeed either completely ignorant, or a pathological liar.  You and RWinger keep good company.

I see we are wasting our time with you.

Even polling super friendly to your cause does not support your lies.  *65%, MAX*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 4, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> So. . . what everyone says about you is true?


Well, with two important differences: you are making up a fantasy, while i am relating that an overwhelming percentage of educated people think it is true (which is a fact), and also relating it as incidental to the weight of the evidence, not as a reason for the truth of it.

So, in other words, no, completely different.  Your body of evidence for "everyone" saying something about me:

The body of evidence for accepted climate theories:


----------



## buttercup (Nov 4, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > If my mind was as unreasonably closed as yours, I would never have changed my view on anything.
> ...



You seem to be obsessed with the topic of faith.  You protest a little too much, which in and of itself is telling.  But whatever, that is off topic.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 4, 2019)

buttercup said:


> You seem to be obsessed with the topic of faith.


As compared to you?  I guarantee you spend more time and energy on it than I do by a factor of 100.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 4, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > So. . . what everyone says about you is true?
> ...



You have a rich fantasy life.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 4, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to be obsessed with the topic of faith.
> ...


9 Signs You Should Think About Seeing a Therapist

10 Subtle Signs That It's Time To Care For Your Mental Health

8 Signs You Should See A Therapist

5 Sure Signs It's Time to See a Therapist


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 4, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


And here come the tantrums...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 4, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> You have a rich fantasy life.


And you are a denier on the wrong side of facts and history. Nice to meet you.


----------



## james bond (Nov 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> No, actually only retards don’t buy it
> 
> The science is pretty clear



You're a retard and saying retards don't buy it .

I care more about clean air and clean water, but you never talk about that.

Instead, I just provided a win-win solution with carbon engineering in post #141, and this will help with cleaning the air pollution.  The science is pretty clear on that one.






Bill Gates and a Genius Harvard Professor Figured Out How to Suck CO2 From the Atmosphere and Turn It  Into Gasoline


----------



## karpenter (Nov 5, 2019)

bodecea said:
			
		

> There is no solution now.  It's too late.


That's A Relief
Now I Can Live A Normal Life


----------



## james bond (Nov 5, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And you are a denier on the wrong side of facts and history. Nice to meet you.



It's 2019 now and you're still trying to convince people of AGW.  Give it up dummy.  Nobody in their right minds believes in it, and you still have no solutions and never talk about what I want -- clean air and clean water.

Water pollution -- How much poop is in your drinking water?.

We got some of clean water started in 2015 that will help people in poor countries and sometimes in countries like the US with contaminated drinking water -- Bill Gates’ Poop Water Machine Now Working in Africa with Promising Results.

I think your problem is you get your political views from these eggheads at liberal colleges and universities.  These people are fine when teaching, but when they veer into politics or actual science then they are usually out of their element.  They do not understand how the real world works.  They can only see through their narrow view and have tunnel vision.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 5, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > . It hasn't reached the point of altering weather patterns yet.
> ...



When the Sahara becomes a tropical rain forest or the Amazon become a dessert.  There is nothing unusual about Heat waves.  We've always had heat waves.  MM Global warming is making them a tiny bit hotter but it certainly isn't the cause.

Call me cynical, people aren't going to change unless something major like a shift in weather patterns effects them.  Of course then it will be too late.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


OK, is that EVERY hurricane, tornado, and forest fire as the OP claimed?


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 5, 2019)

bodecea said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




The OP is correct, globalists subscribed to UN agenda 2030 ascribed weather catastrophes to climate change, NOT to natural weather variability which have always occurred.

Grow up.

Thus the absurd quote by Cuomo which is demonstrably and statistically false;

_“We have seen in the state of New York what everyone has seen—we see these weather patterns that we never had before. We didn’t have hurricanes. We didn’t have super storms. We didn’t have tornadoes.”_


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 5, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> When the Sahara becomes a tropical rain forest or the Amazon become a dessert


Well that's an arbitrary standard for "weather patterns" that you just made up and which I doubt is observed by anyone but you. By the way, that's climate, not weather.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 5, 2019)

I don't get why anyone would doubt global climate change. Sure..it's been happening for thousands of years. But you gotta think with your noggin. Thousands of years ago, there were not so many people. No so many changes to the landscape. Not so much pollution. So of course it's going to change weather and climate and earth's response to the damage WE caused.

You put 4 people in a 1000 sq ft room. No so bad. Yet. Add another four people. Then 4 more. Then 4 more. Then 4 more..etc etc etc. Each one wants their own stove. Their own bathroom. Their own sink. Now what do you have? A buttload of people doing their own thing in that 1000 sq ft room and some of them are lazy so they never take their trash out or clean the septic tank. It overflows everywhere else.

Get my drift?


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 5, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > When the Sahara becomes a tropical rain forest or the Amazon become a dessert
> ...



The weather pattern shifted and the once tropical rain forest became a desert.  When the climate changes enough to effect the weather patterns is when I predict mankind will finally get it.  Probably too late......


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 5, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I don't get why anyone would doubt global climate change. Sure..it's been happening for thousands of years. But you gotta think with your noggin. Thousands of years ago, there were not so many people. No so many changes to the landscape. Not so much pollution. So of course it's going to change weather and climate and earth's response to the damage WE caused.
> 
> You put 4 people in a 1000 sq ft room. No so bad. Yet. Add another four people. Then 4 more. Then 4 more. Then 4 more..etc etc etc. Each one wants their own stove. Their own bathroom. Their own sink. Now what do you have? A buttload of people doing their own thing in that 1000 sq ft room and some of them are lazy so they never take their trash out or clean the septic tank. It overflows everywhere else.
> 
> Get my drift?


Must have missed post # 167.  Spend a couple hours watching it, it will enlighten you.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 23, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get why anyone would doubt global climate change. Sure..it's been happening for thousands of years. But you gotta think with your noggin. Thousands of years ago, there were not so many people. No so many changes to the landscape. Not so much pollution. So of course it's going to change weather and climate and earth's response to the damage WE caused.
> ...


Why should anyone watch that? Some unqualified goober making a YouTube video doesn't make a dent in mountains of evidence.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 23, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Odd. The hurricane in 1938 made Montauk an island


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 24, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Why should anyone watch it?  I don't know, b/c they care what is going on?    This video is in accordance with the mountains of evidence, it doesn't necessarily deny, in any way the evidence, it is about what they are doing with the data.

It's not about whether or not the climate is changing, it is about what the ruling elites are doing with this information.

Even YOU can observe and report on the facts.  Use your that noggin you were born with.

Here, this is a report from very left leaning environmentalists on the very SAME phenomenon.  There is no such thing as "sustainable development," it is an oxymoron dude.   You can't have infinite growth on a finite location, no matter how large the location.  We are at 7 billion or so and counting, and it is just a shift in paradigm over a resource grab.


You can put your fingers in your ears and refuse to listen to logic, but there it is.  You are being sold a bill of goods, and it is all a lie.


The Green Agenda is a bunch of wealthy elites making a resource grab, they want to control every last action of the poor and middle class of the planet.  They want to do this without the masses having any say in the matter.


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 24, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Why should anyone watch it?  I don't know, b/c they care what is going on?    This video is in accordance with the mountains of evidence...



Question to you: Do you really expect the world to stay the same forever? Can't you see that according to thousands and thousands of evidence, the world has changed continually?

What is the fuss if the world is changing again? 

What I see with those dudes propagating a new tendency of  "green world stuff" is just new business.

Look, 30 years ago ( because I remember as it was just yesterday) you were to collect the newspaper received at home, and bringing piles of it to a recycled center and get paid for you newspaper, cardboard, glass bottles, plastic containers, etc.

There wasn't any "law" forcing you to recycle.

But business got greedy. They found the way to force you to recycle "by law" and pay you nothing for your recycled goods. 

Today, the local governments have gave you a special container to which you will deposit your recycled goods and give them for free.

On the other hand, these recycling companies are charging to the governments for their recycling work. Then, these companies are making twice the profit, charging for recycling plus receiving recycling goods for free.

These companies are the ones who pay puppets to preach that recycling is a social duty, that we must* "save the world",* and similar nonsense.

This is nothing but business, and you must be aware of it. In other words, if they have made you an idiot, at least from now on you know that when you fill up those containers with recycling goods, that such is your duty as an idiot. Yes, give your recycled goods for free

Yup, doing so,* the only thing you are* *"saving"* *is for them the work of going to the landfill and pick up the recycling goods from between the garbage.  Lol.*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 28, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Why should anyone watch it? I don't know, b/c they care what is going on?


That's not a good reason. If they cared what was going on with a scientific topic, they would defer to the overwhelming majority of scientists and the overwhelming preponderance of evidence.

So, we can toss that nonsense out immediately. Got any other reasons?


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 29, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Why should anyone watch it? I don't know, b/c they care what is going on?
> ...



Do you believe in infinite economic growth?


----------



## Questioner (Dec 31, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> ..."global warming."


Unsure, I believe "chaos theory" applies in weather, or other conditions which can't be reliably predicted with much accuracy; such as a butterfly flapping its wings in China supposedly being able to cause a Hurricane in the Midwest due to a series of unfortunate events.


----------

